# Harry Saves the NHS!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well what with our National Health Service having such money worries and cut backs I've decided to send Harry in to save the day...he makes an excellent Nurse!! One Harry-hug and you are back on yor feet within the hour! This is harry's treatment for me when I had tonsillitis a while back...

'Look deep into your patient's eyes'









'Give them a kiss/nibble on the end of their nose'









'check their temp using your snout'









Then...well...job done...fall asleep...









See all better now!!:wavey:









I'm hiring him out privately for a small fee...!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry looks like a true pro at curing what ails you. Could you waive his fee for Hooch??:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I just love Harry! What a wonderful nurse!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yeah! Maybe you need to bring Harry to Alabama to heal Hooch


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh Hooch would love his Black n white dawg to cuddle!! I wish I could visit!!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, maybe we could all pitch in for the fee for Hooch.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL That looks like wonderful therapy!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

How could anyone not fall in love with Harry? He is a heartbreaker. Thanks for the wonderful pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would love to have a nurse like that if I was sick. To bad you are across the pond or we would be paying you to take that black and white dog to cheer and heal Hooch. Love that boy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Harry is Da Bomb!! I want him as my nurse next time I feel ill!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That's DOCTOR Harry! I love him. Can he live with me, please?!! What a sweetheat. And, I have a special affinity for Black & White dogs.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Harry is just a smoocher- what a personality, you have 2 with so much character!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd be feeling much better too. What a wonderful nurse to have 24/7. He's a cutie.

And so much less trouble than Tilly! LOL bless her heart!:smooch:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL! oooh Tilly has her moments but is the easiest dog in the world to live with...infact she is just about perfection on 4 paws...(apart from her princess tendancies and poo rolling) Harry on the other hand is a born attention seeker...


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

What a wonderful nurse you have! way to go harry!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that is SO cute! Nurse Harry...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not even sick, and I feel better!!  Love that dog!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Can I have a house visit please


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

thats the sweetest thing i've ever seen... i want him


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess I am not the only one that think Harry is the best


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Harry looks like the best type of medicine anyone could ever need.


----------

